# The New Under Class Of Brewer - Ager's



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Seems these days if your an AGer brewer your the new under class of brewer? 

I can appreciate that just cause you brew All Grain doesn't neccessarily make you a good brewer. I am certainly guilty of doing the odd crook brew. But I sense an attitude lately towards some of our more knowledgable brewers. Why is this?


----------



## bum (10/9/10)

Only if you're 3V.

Stovetop BIAB is king.


----------



## np1962 (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Seems these days if your an AGer brewer your the new under class of brewer?
> 
> I can appreciate that just cause you brew All Grain doesn't neccessarily make you a good brewer. I am certainly guilty of doing the odd crook brew. But I sense an attitude lately towards some of our more knowledgable brewers. Why is this?


+1
Am sick of being one of the downtrodden minority!
If we don't get more respect we should burn 200 copies of 'How to Brew'


----------



## bradsbrew (10/9/10)

Small dick syndrome perhaps.


----------



## bonj (10/9/10)

Cause AGer's are all tools!


----------



## Lecterfan (10/9/10)

The preferred nomenclature is small ePenis thanks...


----------



## bonj (10/9/10)

I'm a single father of 3 vessels and a March pump... I deserve a little compassion!


----------



## waggastew (10/9/10)

As a person who is just starting to drink his 5th K&K I can say that I am in awe of you guys. I realise that HB is a slippery slope and you can go from 'It will be a bit of fun' to 'Efficiencies and Stainless Steel' in a blink of an eye. I always try to read the posts from partial/AG's and glean any info I can (hop profiles etc) that may be relevant to K&K. I also see how it could be frustrating to have 3 newbies everyday coming on to the site and say 'My airlock stopped bubbling, is it safe to bottle?'. 

Bottom line is this site is an awesome resource. It needs experienced guys as well as newbies. Brewing really is an informal guild/apprenticeship system. Try not to get too down on the newbies and make sure you regularly scoff at the K&K/Partial people. We secretly love a bit of banter and it drives us on to get better!


----------



## bradsbrew (10/9/10)

Bonj said:


> I'm a single father of 3 vessels and a March pump... I deserve a little compassion!



Pffftt looks like AGers are Labor voters too huh.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Here's my under class brewery... What was i thinking? When all I needed was a can opener?


----------



## bonj (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Here's my under class brewery... What was i thinking? When all I needed was a can opener?


What? All you need is a can opener? What the hell am I doing then?


----------



## bradsbrew (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Here's my under class brewery... What was i thinking? When all I needed was a can opener?




Why would you boil a can opener for an hour?


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Here's me new brewery.. Stainless steel and all!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Why would you boil a can opener for an hour?




See ALL AGers are dumbass's....


----------



## bum (10/9/10)

Ease up, Chap. The hardest digs in that thread came from lurking oldtimers (AG) not k&kers.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

I wasn't having a go at K&Kers... well maybe with the can opener but Brad did prove how stupid AGers are IMO...


----------



## brettprevans (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Here's my under class brewery... What was i thinking? When all I needed was a can opener?


Love the pic chaps!

What new thread of contention have I missed?


----------



## bradsbrew (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> but Brad did prove how stupid AGers are IMO...



Oi I it only took 2 well maybe 5 attempts before I realised you should not run liquid malt extract through the mill....now after changing the gap, I only run dry malt extract through it.. efficiency has gone through the ceiling (Roofs on the outside)


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Love the pic chaps!
> 
> What new thread of contention have I missed?



Just this one... http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry678439

Where apparently all AGers are stuck up snobs that know it all. Besides that not much...

I'm heading to SA next month around the 15th. Wanna catch up for a beer. (Yes I know it's off topic but fook it! It's my thread)


----------



## skippy (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Seems these days if your an AGer brewer your the new under class of brewer?
> 
> I can appreciate that just cause you brew All Grain doesn't neccessarily make you a good brewer. I am certainly guilty of doing the odd crook brew. But I sense an attitude lately towards some of our more knowledgable brewers. Why is this?




mate you need a friend


----------



## Nick JD (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> But I sense an attitude lately towards some of *our* more knowledgable brewers. Why is this?



Maybe your choice of words makes them feel like there's a entry qualification to your club. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Newbiebrewer (10/9/10)

He needs a hug more than he needs a friend.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> Maybe your choice of words makes them feel like there's a entry qualification to your club. :icon_cheers:




What club?


----------



## Nick JD (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> What club?



AHB AGers. Especially the ones who never go to the K&K forum to help out noobs.


----------



## brettprevans (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Just this one... http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry678439
> 
> I'm heading to SA next month around the 15th. Wanna catch up for a beer. (Yes I know it's off topic but fook it! It's my thread)


Mate I'm in melb not SA. But if u were in melb we would be having a stack of drinks!



Nick JD said:


> AHB AGers. Especially the ones who never go to the K&K forum to help out noobs.


Heaps of the AGrs help out k&krs. Stupid statement nick.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> AHB AGers. Especially the ones who never go to the K&K forum to help out noobs.




What absolute rot!

So what's the qualifications to the club?


----------



## bradsbrew (10/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> AHB AGers. Especially the ones who never go to the K&K forum to help out noobs.



There's a K& K forum......well bugger me..must visit that one, might learn something.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (10/9/10)

bradsbrew said:


> There's a K& K forum......well bugger me..must visit that one, might learn something.



It's only a figment of your imagination.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> What absolute rot!
> 
> So what's the qualifications to the club?



A beer gut and man boobs..........woo hoo I'm a shoe in


----------



## praxis178 (10/9/10)

Bonj said:


> Cause AGer's are all tools!



And here I was thinking it was just because we have two thumbs.......






























on each hand. :lol:


----------



## Hatchy (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> I'm heading to SA next month around the 15th. Wanna catch up for a beer. (Yes I know it's off topic but fook it! It's my thread)



Sounds like another trip to the Wheaty. At least the 15 is a Friday. I'm pretty keen to avoid going there on a school night again.

Last time you were here I was the only kit brewer there. I tried to keep quiet instead of asking why mash temperature would matter & what's the difference between sparge water & normal water. Seems like more than 6 months ago.


----------



## Screwtop (10/9/10)

Looks like I'm just and Old Member of the Bunch of Cnuts :lol:


Screwy

Searching for my can opener, visiting Coles IGA tomorrow and will contact barneyb for some tips, I hear all the noobs look to him for advice :lol:


Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (10/9/10)

Thomas J. said:


> And here I was thinking it was just because we have two thumbs.......
> 
> On each hand. :lol:




Thats a Danish (or Norse decendents) quirk, you know that, right??

Screwy


----------



## bconnery (10/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> Maybe your choice of words makes them feel like there's a entry qualification to your club. :icon_cheers:



No but there is a password... 











(Sorry, in joke for Brisbanites, perhaps even only Babbs members, who will know what this refers too)


----------



## praxis178 (10/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Thats a Danish (or Norse decendents) quirk, you know that, right??
> 
> Screwy



Phew, thought I'd have to move to Tassy or something. :lol:

Great now that that's sorted it's back to deciding what to brew this weekend......

BTW two thumbs are better than one, you'll never get that sword out of my hands now! And yes I know that can be read every which way, you decide..... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Looks like I'm just and Old Member of the Bunch of Cnuts :lol:
> 
> 
> Screwy
> ...


 :lol: 

Go have a nap ya cranky bugger! Besides you have to be a member of a club apparently? And I didn't see any of your qualifications :huh:


----------



## spog (10/9/10)

oi, i am half norwegein, i resent that, i dont have 2 thumbs per hand.
[but i do have 2 dicks] he,he ,he...cheers..spog......


Screwtop said:


> Thats a Danish (or Norse decendents) quirk, you know that, right??
> 
> Screwy


----------



## spog (10/9/10)

love the chinese safety boots....cheers....spog,............


Chappo said:


> Here's my under class brewery... What was i thinking? When all I needed was a can opener?


----------



## TasChris (10/9/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Phew, thought I'd have to move to Tassy or something. :lol:
> 
> Great now that that's sorted it's back to deciding what to brew this weekend......
> 
> BTW two thumbs are better than one, you'll never get that sword out of my hands now! And yes I know that can be read every which way, you decide..... h34r:


Sorry AG only in Tassie, not fussed about number of appendages tho


----------



## schooey (10/9/10)

I brew beer today....farking!! :beerbang:

that is all....farking!


----------



## Lecterfan (10/9/10)

TasChris said:


> Sorry AG only in Tassie, not fussed about number of appendages tho




Very glad I don't need to be in a club to drink...man I am looking forward to suckling from the teat of the N.W. apple isle state again... proper creeks, proper rivers and proper beaches (not to mention proper brewers). Kill some more pigs and don't feed the cows psyllium husk... :icon_offtopic:


----------



## bconnery (10/9/10)

Lecterfan said:


> and don't feed the cows psyllium husk... :icon_offtopic:


I call BS...


----------



## TasChris (10/9/10)

bconnery said:


> I call BS...


\or is it CS


----------



## Lecterfan (10/9/10)

bconnery said:


> I call BS...




The cows are worth too much finacially, and as sentient beings, to test the hypothesis...how much psyllium husk could a bovine take before the ultimate bloatation?


----------



## schooey (10/9/10)

Lecterfan said:


> ..man I am looking forward to suckling from the teat of the N.W. apple isle state again... proper creeks, proper rivers and proper beaches (not to mention proper *brewers*).



man....as I was reading along, I was certain that was gonna say sisters..


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

Lecterfan said:


> The cows are worth too much finacially, and as sentient beings, to test the hypothesis...how much psyllium husk could a bovine take before the ultimate bloatation?




Carn sisters lets stay on topic here. You would never see me derail a thread! :blink:


----------



## TasChris (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Carn sisters lets stay on topic here. You would never see me derail a thread! :blink:


 Sorry I apologise Chappo for dragging thread off track.

Back to casting lures


----------



## chappo1970 (10/9/10)

TasChris said:


> Sorry I apologise Chappo for dragging thread off track.
> 
> Back to casting lures



Tehehehe


----------



## Screwtop (10/9/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Go have a nap ya cranky bugger! Besides you have to be a member of a club apparently? And I didn't see any of your qualifications :huh:




Fook orf. does that qualify me.

Screwy


----------



## barneyb (10/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Looks like I'm just and Old Member of the Bunch of Cnuts :lol:
> 
> 
> Screwy
> ...


Haha look I'm sorry mate, didn't mean to hurt your feelings too much! I was trying to be a bit tongue in cheek (holy ones, forums superstars etc) but I guess it didn't come across that well in text. 

Plus I brew AG too so I think we are in a bit of a predicament in this thread!


----------



## Cocko (10/9/10)

All this time enjoying beer like I thought it should be made....

Forgive me for I have sinned.


----------



## rendo (11/9/10)

hahaha...Farking!!

HILARIOUS.......FARKING!!



schooey said:


> I brew beer today....farking!! :beerbang:
> 
> that is all....farking!


----------



## mje1980 (11/9/10)

I joined here in 04 after seeing AG done at IBUer Ray mills house. Awesome brewer, and looked easier than i thought. Turned out after a little hiccups, it was easier than it looked, and the beers were good, and kept getting better. Im still learning stuff, and my beers are IMHO, much better. Though like has been posted, sometimes they can be average, usually when i try something different. 


One of the annoying things here is that it seems people who post often are looked upon as knowledgable, purely coz they post a lot. Also, i see a lot of cut n paste answers, ie , i read this on the xyz site, so its a fact. I'd much rather tell someone about something that i've actually tried myself, not tell them what i've read. Obviously, research helps, but sometimes what you read might not relate to your setup/procedure/equipment. Now, if i wanna do something different, i'll research, ask a few questions, then do it. If it works, woo hoo, if not, d'oh!


----------



## fcmcg (11/9/10)

Back to OT...
Yes us AG's can be a little bit Knowledeable....but then there is those that are right knowledgeable because they have done it ...and those that think they know because they read it...but i reckon if you sift between the talk ( read BS) , with a beer in your hand...especially at a club...where ALL types of brewers are welcome...then we would ALL learn something...
:icon_cheers: 
Ferg

PS...Who is coming down to ANHC club Night ? Westagte Brewers will be there!See you there !


----------



## warra48 (11/9/10)

I'm not Danish, but I am a clog wog, with all my appendages numbered correctly according to the design chart.

As a member for over 3 years, and an AG brewer, with a below average post count compared to many, what do I have to do to join this elusive club?


----------



## Shed101 (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Seems these days if your an AGer brewer your the new under class of brewer?
> 
> I can appreciate that just cause you brew All Grain doesn't neccessarily make you a good brewer. I am certainly guilty of doing the odd crook brew. But I sense an attitude lately towards some of our more knowledgable brewers. Why is this?



Look Chappo you poor downtrodden AG-head ... oh shit i've got tears on the keyboard, it's really not too late to turn back to the light-side, after all it's not that long ago you were all shy and unsure and asking about the next steps is it?









Come on ... you know you're tempted ... we've got BE2 and mouldy old hops in teabags and oooooh, airlocks!!! That sometimes bubble and shit.


----------



## Nick JD (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> So what's the qualifications to the club?



1. One or more instances of "Go farkin' Google it!" 

2. One or more instances of taking a thread that started with a simple question on a ride to BeerGeek and back with the inclusion of at least three brewing acronyms such that the OP no longer has any idea if the topic is even about beer anymore. 

3. Not being aware that "sparge" to many people could well be a word for a pregnant woman mid contraction.

4. Formulating a beer recipe with a primary objective of winning a competition, not drinking the beer.

5. Using possive adjectives to describe a border between those brewers who are accepted into the club and those who aren't.

6. Disagreeing with this post.


----------



## Pennywise (11/9/10)

Well that airlock clearly wont bubble, there's a f**king lid on it


----------



## praxis178 (11/9/10)

Pennywise said:


> Well that airlock clearly wont bubble, there's a f**king lid on it



Well spotted! 

Got to take that off first so the water can get in to contaminate the brew! h34r:


----------



## Josh (11/9/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> PS...Who is coming down to ANHC club Night ? Westagte Brewers will be there!See you there !



Back :icon_offtopic: 
Western Sydney Brewers will be there with many kegs. Brewing mine on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Quite frankly here's my point.

I take great offense being labelled an AG bigot by assholes who think there is some sort of bias, prejudice or special "AG club". As Shed101 quite rightly demostrated (See below quote) it was only 18 months or so ago that I was a noob to AHB and brewing myself. However I am over the "noob" factor as being an excuse to give wrong and bad advice and as a beating stick to discredit experenced AG brewers *I do personally know*.



Shed101 said:


> Look Chappo you poor downtrodden AG-head ... oh shit i've got tears on the keyboard, it's really not too late to turn back to the light-side, after all it's not that long ago you were all shy and unsure and asking about the next steps is it?



I am completely sick to death of the bullshit over the number post counts and how that somehow equates to little or abundance of knowledge. FFS use your own god given brain and work it out yourself, take the advice which makes the most sense and apply it. If it doesn't turn out then just make sure you learn from your mistake. Hell brewing has so many variables no one answer can possibly be 100% correct. Plus a lot of brewing and it's practices are completely subjective, no? Yes I have a high post count, BIG WHOOP? Does that mean I am a brewing god? NO IT DOESN'T! Have I ever professed or proclaimed to being a brewing god? If anything I am just another *bloody idiot* who brews beer and enjoys the company of fellow brewers no matter their skill level and or brewing knowledge. I am without a doubt the biggest frivilous poster on AHB, I constantly dribble shit, railroad stupid threads and post pictures of boobies. (You'll probably want to bookmark that one for future ammunition assholes) I probably suffer from ADHD and need to seek advice from Willie Mason?

I defy anyone on AHB to say they have ever been seriously snubbed by me because of their brewing knowledge or brewing skills. I offer advice where I can or when asked. I have probably offer bad advice at some stage, I don't refute that. However, up until just recently I opened my house and my life by regularly hosting brew days, AT MY EXPENSE LET ME ADD, trying to encourage noobs to attend, and I can not recall EVER refusing someone INCLUSION because they are a noob or an inexperienced brewer. It's a shame the same respect sometimes wasn't given back, huh? I have hosted at least 2 Big Brew days and case swaps plus at least a dozen or more brew days, which is more than I see others here contributing.

If I hear of a fellow AHBer passing thru Brissy I always make my house and brewery open to them, and I don't bias them to a skill level. If need be there is ALWAYS a bed here at Chappo Manor for the weary brewer, within reason obviously. Same goes if I travel here in Qld or interstate, I try to go out of my way to meet my fellow brewerhood. I enjoy it no doubt about it and besides this hobby has a huge social element attached should you wish to partake of it. Otherwise you can sit behind your little keyboard and critique all you want, no?

As far as I can recall I have always given my obsolete brewing equipment and odds and sods away to other worthwhile brewers, I never sold or tried to sell brewing gear to anyone as far as I can recall. I have preferred to give it away to struggling brewers in the hope that they too can advance their skills and abilities with better equipment. Do a search of the AHB market for yourself if you think I am full of shit. I have on many many occassions also either helped other brewers fabricate their gear to suit their intent and or lent the tools for them to do it themselves without a word of compensation except "Come over to Chappo Manor and have a beer with me".

I am guilty in the past of offering advice on subject matters I know such as welding, fabrication etc. I am not what you would call a beer geek who fusses and farts around with every little detail of the brewing process. Don't ask me how to condition my brewing water as I don't have a clue. If anything I am the eternal tinkerer and enjoy that part most with brewing. I enjoy formulating recipes and love the rewards this brewing hobby brings.
Quite frankly sentiments of "You need a hug", "Dry your eyes" and or "Need a friend" just plain piss me off and is a huge factor as to why I barely bother anymore. I have done things because I enjoyed it, and on occassion I have been used and abused, but that goes with the territory of extending yourself to others that you do not know, yes? So I can only blame myself huh? But I won't gut being labelled by those who don't walk the walk. I ask you how much have you really contributed to others that you feel you have the right to comment or accuse me of being in some exclusive club? 

So in light of the above apparently I am some sort of AG prick because I don't respond the K&K section of the forum?

Right at this moment I feel like saying **** it all, it's just not worth the bullshit with the attitudes of some. I can see why others no longer bother. 

And no I haven't been drinking I am just completely pissed off!

I don't want your thanks, appreciation or even acknowledgement so don't bother posting in reply. I know who my mates are here on AHB. That wasn't my intention. My intention, for your clarification, is the first line of this post OK!

Chappo OUT!


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Quite frankly here's my point.
> 
> I take great offense being labelled an AG bigot by assholes who think there is some sort of bias, prejudice or special "AG club". As Shed101 quite rightly demostrated (See below quote) it was only 18 months or so ago that I was a noob to AHB and brewing myself. However I am over the "noob" factor as being an excuse to give wrong and bad advice and as a beating stick to discredit experenced AG brewers *I do personally know*.
> 
> ...









Because I don't give a fcuk I'm going to reply.

What! Your not the Mesiah







Good on ya Chap Chap, well said. I'm another bloody idiot who brews beer and enjoys the company of other bloody idiots, luckily most of them make bloody great beer. 

From now on when I see the likes of "Sounds ok to me, I had one finish at 1.022 and bottled it with less sugar" or "I reckon its ok, since you tasted it and it still seems sugary then I'd let if ferment for another couple of weeks" No way will I be offering any info and looking like a smart arse.

Leave the whole fcuking place to the knowledgable noobs. I can make good beer, thats all that matters, why bother sharing info to be kicked in the balls for doing so.

Screwy


----------



## Shed101 (11/9/10)

Perhaps it's all just a big misunderstanding?






Chappo, i'm on my way to Brissy right now and my missus wants you to help me weld my mouth shut... can you help?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/9/10)

well I must say,,,, I think I've missed something .!!!!!!!

cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Amen Screwy!  

Screwy, is another one I know travels 100's of kilometers, sometimes completely out of his way, to help and enjoy the company of fellow brewers. Again he asks ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in return except to maybe enjoy a beer. When I was a Noob I had a run in with Screwy. I freely admit I was pompus asshole noob and completely naive to how he was trying to help me. We sorted it out over a PM or three and a phone call IIRC. We have since, well to me anyway, been best of mates since. In fact it was Screwy and Sully (although he is gay and doesn't brew much any more :icon_cheers: ) who helped me get my HERMS together for which I will always be grateful for. No one brewer here is the source of all brewing enlightenment but collectively that knowledge base is awesome without peer.



Shed101 said:


> Chappo, i'm on my way to Brissy right now and my missus wants you to help me weld my mouth shut... can you help?



Sorry Shed I don't have any issue with you mate. Unfortunately the written word sometimes lacks expression to properly convey what I was trying to say. What you highlighted is completely correct and I am far from offended. If anything I makes my point. However if you are down Logan way call in for a cold one, I'd be happy break bread...er beer with ya. :beerbang:


----------



## Shed101 (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> I'd be happy break bread...er beer with ya. :beerbang:



Cool ... count me int...

but i don't really like beer. Prefer pink gin :unsure:


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/10)

Shed101 said:


> Cool ... count me int...
> 
> but i don't really like beer. Prefer pink gin :unsure:




Geraldine...........is that you :lol:


----------



## Nick JD (11/9/10)

The reason Chappo senses an attitude lately towards some of _our _more knowledgable brewers is that some of them have fallen off their highchair and need a big hug from Mummy because no one appreciates them.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> The reason Chappo senses an attitude lately towards some of _our _more knowledgable brewers is that some of them have fallen off their highchair and need a big hug from Mummy because no one appreciates them.




Awwww c'mon Nick you can do much better than that mate. I took you as being remotely of some substance. Surely someone of your superior intelligence could structure a much better point of view other than Na naa na na naa naa Chappo's a big sook and needs his Mummy? I was wrong. Which is a shame.


----------



## jayse (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> snipped>
> Hell brewing has so many variables no one answer can possibly be 100% correct.



I disagree all my advice is 100% correct and if you don't follow it to the letter your doing it wrong  
There is only one way to make beer, my way!



Jayse(sir to all of you)


----------



## Shed101 (11/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Geraldine...........is that you :lol:



Rumbled


----------



## Nick JD (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Awwww c'mon Nick you can do much better than that mate. I took you as being remotely of some substance. Surely someone of your superior intelligence could structure a much better point of view other than Na naa na na naa naa Chappo's a big sook and needs his Mummy? I was wrong. Which is a shame.



I've already give a few of my guesses, the main one being the AHB AG plutocracy's over use of possive adjectives creating a "club" mentality that causes a division between those who know, and those who don't. 

I've seen many a reply to a noob that starts, "We think...", or "Here, our method..." This type of wording can lead people to believe there is some sort of initiation rites, or something they must do to become one of the plutocracy. Any deviation from the club's mindset is pounced upon by numerous members rendering the noob wondering what the **** they did wrong. Pity the fool who wonders why his airlock is not bubbling; this is a more cliche example, but I believe a fine one.

I posted the sooky picture because I don't think it's wise to demand thanks for contributions, or even expect more than nothing. Respect is like a gift - when expected it's often not what you wanted. Sometimes I'm reminded of the kid who got Action Man instead of Aqua Man and chucks the shits.

Information is wealth, but it's also power. People like to fight the power.


----------



## schooey (11/9/10)

Shed101 said:


> Rumbled



Awwwww... she's hawt! She can play with my mash paddle any time...


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> I've already give a few of my guesses, the main one being the AHB AG plutocracy's over use of possive adjectives creating a "club" mentality that causes a division between those who know, and those who don't.
> 
> I've seen many a reply to a noob that starts, "We think...", or "Here, our method..." This type of wording can lead people to believe there is some sort of initiation rites, or something they must do to become one of the plutocracy. Any deviation from the club's mindset is pounced upon by numerous members rendering the noob wondering what the **** they did wrong. Pity the fool who wonders why his airlock is not bubbling; this is a more cliche example, but I believe a fine one.
> 
> ...




Despite it being the most commonly picked on noob question, there are actually endless threads where people have endeavoured to make a concerted effort to answer these kinds of questions (and will continue to do so). You seem to think you're a one man revolutionary fighting the power for the little man but loads of people actually enjoy sharing their knowledge.

It's not too much to hope that some might want to help themselves a little more by actively researching as the answers may not be that hard to find but this forum has been full of people who, at various times make a massive effort to give sound, clear advice. Despite many disagreements with you and your way of posting, I'd include you in that group (for some posts - some others are antagonistic or pointless unfunny jokes with dumb smileys on the end and a few that contain advice/suggestions that are a bit dodgy). You're not Bakunin though.

I joined this forum with a reasonably stupid question (searched first- google _and_ here). Got given good advice, stuck around, read stuff, learned stuff (from people like buttersd70 and screwtop) got given stuff (from people like chappo, cocko and razz) met brewers and started making better beer. It's not hard - it's a group of people who have one thing in common. Some of them may dislike or disagree with other members of the group. Nothing new there.

This whole supposed exclusive club thing is bollocks. I've never come across a general group of people so willing to share in depth knowledge, time, their own backyards, equipment, beer etc. Hell some of them would probably even be happy for you to shag their partners. Try joining a music forum and see how noob unfriendly people can be.

Excusive club my arse.


----------



## Tony M (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Here's my under class brewery... What was i thinking? When all I needed was a can opener?


Hey Chappo old chap, are you associated with the Mt. Tambourine brewery? I had three lovely beers there last month, an APA, IPA and a dubbel. Then they spoiled it all with something called a Rainforest Lager. Methinks it had a bit of the forest floor in it. When I quizzed the gentleman behind the bar, he said it was their most popular beer. Maybe it tastes like XXXX or something.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> I've already give a few of my guesses, the main one being the AHB AG plutocracy's over use of possive adjectives creating a "club" mentality that causes a division between those who know, and those who don't.
> 
> I've seen many a reply to a noob that starts, "We think...", or "Here, our method..." This type of wording can lead people to believe there is some sort of initiation rites, or something they must do to become one of the plutocracy. Any deviation from the club's mindset is pounced upon by numerous members rendering the noob wondering what the **** they did wrong. Pity the fool who wonders why his airlock is not bubbling; this is a more cliche example, but I believe a fine one.
> 
> ...



Ah! So you have the shits because some of your ideas on brewing were poo pooed by the big mean Experienced Brewers. I have noticed a track record of leaping into a stoush when your views are questioned.

I do agree that there are some members here that need to show more temperance towards answering questions from Noobs and even more experienced brewers. I don't think "Use Google" is a good or fair answer and that type of response should be modded for the better over all good.

BTW I didn't demand thanks or respect, especially from you Nick, or anyone here on ANB and clearly stated so, to state otherwise is asinine in it's application to point your arguement. What I was doing was giving background but figured some jug head would use it as you have done. Deflecting from the debate by making a direct personal attack on me, who gave you the ammunition freely, is very poor form in my books. If we were in a pub, I would suggest, your balls wouldn't nearly be so big as to attack me personally and you would probably be standing in your own puddle by now. Perhaps you just need some self esteem coaching? 

Just to keep the debate on track, again, and I reiterate:

I take great offense being labelled an AG bigot by assholes who think there is some sort of bias, prejudice or special "AG club".
I am over the "noob" factor as being an excuse to give wrong and bad advice and as a beating stick to discredit experenced AG brewers.
I am completely sick to death of the bullshit over the number of post counts and how that somehow equates to little or abundance of knowledge
I feel like saying **** it all, it's just not worth the bullshit with the attitudes of some
I can see why others no longer bother
 Peace and beers

Chappo


----------



## schooey (11/9/10)

Pfft...the whole whinge argument of noobs being spurned by the 'in club' is moot. Sure there a few people that join, are here for a month or two, start brewing with grain and think they are Michael Jackson and jump on people that ask repetitive questions in attempt to attract a few iHero points. But big ******* deal...if you are reduced to a sobbing heap by a few words on a screen from a forum upstart flaming you, and give up and run away, then you don't possess the passion to make good beer in the first place.

Harden the **** up...

Or just ignore all those mean and nasty words like most of the rest of us did when we were noobs here and keep searching and asking and one day you will see the light


----------



## [email protected] (11/9/10)

+1 Chappo

I agree whole heartedly. There are a number of people on AHB that think they know a lot, but in essence are a bit (**warning** politically incorrect content) retarded. The amount of beer I've tried/judged/swapped by self proclaimed great brewers that are totally sh!t is overwhelming. Tell those people what's wrong with there beer and tell you that you don't know beer and your uneducated. But here's the trump card, I never tell people what I do for a living. I made my hobby my career and I possibly do know a hell of a lot more about beer than they do. Do I make beer for a living? Yes. Am I an internationally trained taster? Yes. Do I judge, scale, score, rate beer every day? Yes. Do I get on AHB and tell everyone about it? NO.

I've attended state events/ANHC etc. and you find the same types there as on AHB. The guys that are promoting how good they are don't get much of my attention. The guys who are interested in the development of skills, abilities and techniques I find I have a lot more of a interesting conversation with. The brewers that are curious about the art of brewing seem to be the same guys that like to share their knowledge, not stroke their ego. These are the people I like to share a few beers with.

I also don't read the K+K forum so put me in the same AG club as Chappo. I'm an AG brewer and don't have an interest in brewing that way. But I will and do help the noobs understand the process and where their problems (if any) can come from.

AHB = Allgrain Home Brewer doesn't it??? :lol: 

Booz


----------



## yardy (11/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> I've seen many a reply to a noob that starts, "We think...", or "Here, our method..." This type of wording can lead people to believe there is some sort of initiation rites, or something they must do to become one of the plutocracy.



sounds like PC bullshit to me, if you're mindset is that soft that you look past the information provided, and concentrate wholly on the _"We think..."_ and _"Here, our method..."_ then you've got bigger problems than an airlock void of bubbles.


----------



## jakub76 (11/9/10)

manticle said:


> Hell some of them would probably even be happy for you to shag their partners.



Right, that's sealed it...I've got to start getting to these case swaps.


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

schooey said:


> when we were boobs here



:icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## schooey (11/9/10)

bum said:


> :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:



another reason to love iPhone; automatically corrects noobs to boobs...


----------



## Steve (11/9/10)

I think this thread of yours Chappo is seriously lacking a good pair of bazongas....


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

Steve said:


> I think this thread of yours Chappo is seriously lacking a good pair of bazongas....



Lots of sore vaginas though.


----------



## Pennywise (11/9/10)

jakub76 said:


> Right, that's sealed it...I've got to start getting to these case swaps.




:lol: Love it


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Steve said:


> I think this thread of yours Chappo is seriously lacking a good pair of bazongas....



Me too Steve. I'll step out and buy me a pair. :lol:


----------



## dpadden (11/9/10)

Oh dear.....
:blink:


----------



## Pennywise (11/9/10)

Steve said:


> I think this thread of yours Chappo is seriously lacking a good pair of bazongas....




:huh: There's a 66.666666666% chance I'm a little worried


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Me too Steve. I'll step out and buy me a pair. :lol:



Actually SWMBO had me neutered a few years ago... maybe I need hormone replacement therapy?


----------



## Nick JD (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Perhaps you just need some self esteem coaching?



Let's see, who's the one who started a whiny little bitch thread about the lack of respect the AGers were getting lately and then flew into a hissyfit ranting about how giving they are in their brewing? 

I gave my honest answer to your question in your original post. 

Don't ask questions if you can't handle the answer, whether that answer is right or wrong. And please search your current mood for reasons as to why this is ripping your knickers - because mate, it's really no big issue at all.

I have a feeling after your first beer you'll feel better. It'd be a bit sad if this caused you to leave AHB - and let's cease the "in the pub you'd be wetting your pants" stuff - it's seriously lame. If I met anyone in the pub who got this shitty over nothing I'd not be in the pub with them.

And no I don't have the shits with the Experienced Brewers - I'm just answering your questions as to why some of the new guys are disrespectful towards the core group here. The core group have often got their heads up their arses ... this thread illustrates this wonderfully.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> ... and let's cease the "in the pub you'd be wetting your pants" stuff - it's seriously lame. If I met anyone in the pub who got this shitty over nothing I'd not be in the pub with them.



As I suspected a complete lack of balls to back up that tongue of yours. The only lame one here has self esteem issues.


----------



## staggalee (11/9/10)

bum said:


> Lots of sore vaginas though.



you get that on the big jobs  

stagga.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

God has every one on AHB got synchronised periods ? :lol: Come Monday I will give you guys some thing to post about..........?  
GB


----------



## benno1973 (11/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Come Monday I will give you guys some thing to post about..........?
> GB



Chinese hop bulk buy Nev? Renouncing the march pump? Opening the WA franchise of Craftbrewer? You've got me wondering...


----------



## staggalee (11/9/10)

and now, after 5 pages of dissent, I`d like to say something so gather around.....






stagga. :lol:


----------



## pbrosnan (11/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> the core group here.


There's a core group? Who's in it, what are their names? Drunk Arab may be? Guest Lurker? Anyone who's been on the forum for aver 5 years. No probably not ...


----------



## schooey (11/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> God has every one on AHB got synchronised periods ? :lol: Come Monday I will give you guys some thing to post about..........?
> GB



Did you develop a 3V BIAB system with integrated triple overhead March pumps, new hybrid RIMS/HERMS technology (known as RIMHER) for the price of a can opener, Nev?


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> God has every one on AHB got synchronised periods ? :lol: Come Monday I will give you guys some thing to post about..........?
> GB




And I thought Townsville had a big head :lol:


----------



## Linz (11/9/10)

I read the title and thought wow people are Aging their beers(Ager's)...I got a few that are 4-5 years old.....


Where there 'Brewers Code' listing...time for a re-read peeps(Whoops, someone will tell me to use the search function!!)

So here it is...ripped from the brewing networks forum.....


BREWERS CODE


It boils down to "be honorable." 

Promote good beer and brewing. 

Respect fellow brewers. 

Respect fellow beer drinkers even if they don't drink the same beer in the same way as you. 

Give honest but polite feedback to other homebrewers, but be more gentle on the wide-eyed noob's first batch. 

Give the recipe. They aren't going to make the same beer anyway. 

Always strive for the "next step," whatever that is to you. All Grain, getting out of the kitchen, BJCP, kegging, whatever

Be helpful without condescention. Remember at some point you didn't know that answer either. 

Remember that there is more than one way to do most brewing tasks, and most of them work just fine even if it's not your favorite way. 

Most homebrewers I've met already adhere to this lofty standard. The craft beer community in general seems to be a very pleasant, courteous, helpful, and honorable bunch. Lets keep it that way.

remember to be cool and have a brew....Oh, yeah, also, share your brew (kinda' like spreading the word)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> And I thought Townsville had a big head :lol:


So you have seen my porn video  Its going to even bigger than that ! Christchurch earth quake will be much less talked about. :lol: 
GB


----------



## Nick JD (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> As I suspected a complete lack of balls to back up that tongue of yours. The only lame one here has self esteem issues.



Heh heh heh. If anything I have too high a regard for myself.  

Have a beer, Chappo. Your shadow boxing is only bruising your ego.


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> So you have seen my porn video  Its going to even bigger than that ! Christchurch earth quake will be much less talked about. :lol:
> GB




Pretty sure we ALL know what your prattling on about. :lol:

Screwy


----------



## haysie (11/9/10)

This looks the perfect forum to re-evaluate my brewing experience. I was, I am, I did, I can


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Pretty sure we ALL know what your prattling on about. :lol:
> 
> Screwy


And ? you seem to think you know what is going on ?  The tension builds. Give you $5.00 if you are right. PM me with your guess.
GB


----------



## jakub76 (11/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> we


oh-oh


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> Your shadow boxing is only bruising your ego.




Here's hoping your right about the shadow boxing Nick...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> we ALL
> 
> Screwy


"we ALL" being ? Funny how you know every thing before I have even posted ? Talk about being big headed. <_< 
GB


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> "we ALL" being ? Funny how you know every thing before I have even posted ? Talk about being big headed. <_<
> GB



Was taking the piss re the WA comp, sorry forgot you are such a precious petal :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/10)

jakub76 said:


> oh-oh




Oh how one little word can draw the crabs :lol: :lol:


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

Is that word "Bangkok"?


----------



## Shed101 (11/9/10)

bum said:


> Is that word "Bangkok"?



That's better - can we stick to one sentence replies, please, too much reading otherwise. :drinks:


----------



## domonsura (11/9/10)

*writes post*
*shakes head, deletes post*
*writes much wittier, less blunt post*
*shakes head, deletes post*
*thinks "f*#k...what's the point"
*logs out*


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Was taking the piss re the WA comp, sorry forgot you are such a precious petal :lol:
> 
> Screwy


Yes I am precious ! Just ask any one  Petal, no not related to any of your flower friends. How did you equate my comments to the WA comp ? "Screw top" really does describe you well.  All in fun, you do entertain.
On ya Gumpy boy.
GB


----------



## TidalPete (11/9/10)

domonsura said:


> *writes post*
> *shakes head, deletes post*
> *writes much wittier, less blunt post*
> *shakes head, deletes post*
> ...



More OT stuff.

Just getting your post count up then domomsura? Gave up hoping for a reply to my 6 month old email asking for a quote for SS brewing gear long ago & made the stuff myself. You'll NEVER get another order from me as this is the second time you've dicked me around & yes, I've had a few beers. So what! :angry: 

TP


----------



## domonsura (11/9/10)

TidalPete said:


> More OT stuff.
> 
> Just getting your post count up then domomsura? Gave up hoping for a reply to my 6 month old email asking for a quote for SS brewing gear long ago & made the stuff myself. You'll NEVER get another order from me as this is the second time you've dicked me around & yes, I've had a few beers. So what! :angry:
> 
> TP



I could care less about post count to be honest - some of the most intelligent people on this forum have said very little. 

And to put it as politely as I can Pete, I haven't been the one in charge of the email inbox for 2 years. There's always the phone if you think your email has been missed, which does happen from time to time - most people just choose to deal with it differently. Either way why be angry about it? It's brewing - not heart surgery.....have another beer & chill out.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

TidalPete said:


> More OT stuff.
> 
> Just getting your post count up then domomsura? Gave up hoping for a reply to my 6 month old email asking for a quote for SS brewing gear long ago & made the stuff myself. You'll NEVER get another order from me as this is the second time you've dicked me around & yes, I've had a few beers. So what! :angry:
> 
> TP


TPI agree.
Yes +1 Dom good at stirring shit but thats it. And I thought WA stands for wait a while. Dom takes it to the extreme.
On ya TP about time some one said some thing.This guy Dom has given me shit for so long TP and I am feed up. The bird to to you BB ! String people along for ever, Ah my cousin is on holidays ETC BS.
GB


----------



## TidalPete (11/9/10)

domonsura said:


> I could care less about post count to be honest - some of the most intelligent people on this forum have said very little.
> 
> And to put it as politely as I can Pete, I haven't been the one in charge of the email inbox for 2 years. There's always the phone if you think your email has been missed, which does happen from time to time - most people just choose to deal with it differently. Either way why be angry about it? It's brewing - not heart surgery.....have another beer & chill out.



Not really angry demonsura just browned off with the responses I get don't get from you. You are a business after all & should be doing your best to encourage new customers to purchase your wares but in reality you don't seem to give a shit. 
FYI I & a lot of others like me NEED email as I am hard of hearing & a conversation by phone is out of the question. So much for your customer relationships mate & big apologies to Chap Chap for turning his thread inside out. :lol: 
End of discussion on this topic. I really need to get back to the NRL which is much more enjoyable than an argument on this forum. <_< 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

TidalPete said:


> Not really angry demonsura just browned off with the responses I get don't get from you. You are a business after all & should be doing your best to encourage new customers to purchase your wares but in reality you don't seem to give a shit.
> FYI I & a lot of others like me NEED email as I am hard of hearing & a conversation by phone is out of the question. So much for your customer relationships mate & big apologies to Chap Chap for turning his thread inside out.
> End of discussion on this topic. I really need to get back to the NRL which is much more enjoyable than an argument on this forum. <_<
> 
> TP



SORRY PETE YOU'LL HAVE TO TYPE A BIT LOUDER!  

Your just grumpy that the Bronco's have come dead last...er 9th :lol: . I will answer your PM just need to setup a secret email address is all TP  .

GO THA MIGHTY TITANS!!!


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

Manticle, I remember the time you once implied that you were better looking than me - it really hurt my feelings. I HATE YOUR GUTS AND WILL ASK YOUR SISTER OUT TO TEA!!!


----------



## TidalPete (11/9/10)

Who? :blink: :lol: 

TP


----------



## domonsura (11/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> This guy Dom has given me shit for so long TP and I am feed up. The bird to to you BB ! String people along for ever, Ah my cousin is on holidays ETC BS.
> GB



I love you too Neville.... :lol: Must be hard being as perfect as you eh?  Glad you think you know what's going on in my life, and that deaths in my family are something you feel qualified to 'call BS' on. GFYS.


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

bum said:


> Manticle, I remember the time you once implied that you were better looking than me - it really hurt my feelings. I HATE YOUR GUTS AND WILL ASK YOUR SISTER OUT TO TEA!!!




My sister finds you obnoxious, overbearing and lacking in dental hygiene.

She's also only 8.


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

GAH! YOU DID IT AGAIN!

You'll rue this day...in ten years time!


----------



## black_labb (11/9/10)

manticle said:


> My sister finds you obnoxious, overbearing and lacking in dental hygiene.
> 
> She's also only 8.




you forgot that he smells like ass.


----------



## Shed101 (11/9/10)

manticle said:


> She's also only 8.



Mr Manticle, 

I have the greatest respect for your well-crafted contributions to this forum.

However, I feel I must question your grammar 'right about now.'

Are you suggesting that Mr Bum is just eight years of age?

If not, please rearrange your sentence, perhaps the following would better suit?

"Also, she's only eight."

Yours,

Shed.


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

Perhaps he meant "She's only an 8." 

In which case I would not stoop so low - not even in the name of revenge.


----------



## schooey (11/9/10)

Oh well, while we're at it.... Chappo, it was me who dug up yer sweet tatas at yer brewday back in May

I can't remember if I was sorry or not...:unsure:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/10)

schooey said:


> Oh well, while we're at it.... Chappo, it was me who dug up yer sweet tatas at yer brewday back in May
> 
> I can't remember if I was sorry or not... :unsure:




:lol: 

Trust me I spent about 4 weeks being sorry for things "I may have done"

Reminds me I need to send Lez his Pint Gobblet one of these days. To affraid to use it just in case I loose all my gorgeous locks of hair h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/10)

Nev won't let me send him a PM, so I will share his card here:






:lol:


----------



## TidalPete (11/9/10)

Chappo said:


> To affraid to use it just in case I loose all my gorgeous locks of hair h34r:



Ditto.
TP


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Nev won't let me send him a PM, so I will share his card here:
> 
> 
> View attachment 40703
> ...


Silly old fart, you will be with Jesus a long time before me.  
GB


----------

